# Anyone looking for medical cannabis news and info.from products to info and growing



## HghFlyrJD1 (Jan 19, 2013)

*IF YOUR A NEW PATIENT,PATIENT GROWER,CAREGIVER OR JUST SOMEONE WHO WANTS TO STAY IN THE KNOW OF ALL MEDICAL CANNABIS INFO,PRODUCTS ETC COME FOLLOW ME ON FACEBOOK AS WELL..NEW POST REGULARLY OF MY NEW PROJECT..EVERYTHING IS TO BENEFIT MY PATIENTS AS WELL AS PATIENTS IN NEED OF INFO ETC.

FACEBOOK.... https://www.facebook.com/highflyrjd.rimmp
HighFlyrjd RI Mmp


YOUTUBE....http://www.youtube.com/user/hghflyrj...ew=0&flow=grid

Hghflyrjd1*


*
ReLeaf Magazine....*http://issuu.com/whoisitguy/docs/feb_2013?mode=window&pageNumber=1


----------

